# Orvis Access Rods



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

In Chicago for business the next few days. Stopped at the Orvis store down town while my wife killed my credit card at Saks. 
I am looking for a 7wgt 10 foot. They had the new Access rods in stock. They let me go out behind the store and cast the rod. Nice feel and a nice price point.
I wanted a Winston 10 foot and my wife was going to get one for my 50th in September but they don't make one anymore. 
Nice rod. Anybody hear anything about the rod yet?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

i casted the access rods and can say I was more impressed with the old power matrix series.

and you may want to check winston again, they do make 2 10ft 7wts, the VSL and the boron IIIx.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

How did I miss that? Wonder how the VSL rods are? Look like a good price.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Scott does a 10 7 in the a3 series that casts pretty nice as well, might look in to that. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I live in Chicago and I hate the Orvis in downtown! They are there to cater to tourists, which is why there are about 8 rods but 1.5 million ugly sweaters!

Head over to Chicago Fly Fishing Outfitters (chifly.com) on N. Clyborn near North Ave (off of Red line train if you are stuck with CTA). Those guys actually fish and have a real fly shop. They will help you out and chat with you for an hour if you want. 

Or go with a TFO pro series 10 7. Solid rod with a no-fault lifetime warranty at an easily affordable price point. The action is great for tossing multi-fly / split shot rigs for steelies.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a tourist shop for sure. Way to many women running around the store.
I have several of the TFO rods and like them.
Will have to take a look.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

orvis is no longer a fishing company. the ongoing joke is "they make more money selling dog beds". I think their rods are overpriced. not saying theyre junk, unlike their reels are these days, but overpriced.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I ended up ordering a TFO Jim Teeny 7 wgt 10 foot. $263.00 including rod case and shipping. 
The rods are sold through Jim Tenny direct. I called to check on delv. time and I talked to Jim for about a hour. Great guy and was very helpful.
http://www.jimteeny.com/


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Patricio said:


> orvis is no longer a fishing company. the ongoing joke is "they make more money selling dog beds". I think their rods are overpriced. *not saying theyre junk, unlike their reels are these days*, but overpriced.


I own 2 Orvis fly reels, one an old Battenkill 5wt and the other a new Access for my 7wt. Thus far, the new reel has been awesome for me, so I'd love to know where the junk comment comes from. The drag worked perfectly when an 8lb slab of steel decided to try to go back to the lake after I hooked it last week. I can't find a single thing to complain about with the new reel yet, and the old Battenkill has not skipped a beat in 7+ years of use.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have three of older Battenkill reels. 3, 4, 6. Never have had one issue with any of them. Have one Clearwater Rod 4 wgt. 4 years old. Not my favorite but my 12 year old daughter loves it and has caught several trout using it.


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a battenkill thats a couple years old and couldn't be happier with it never had any problems with it. Also just got a 7wt access switch rod. This weekend was the first time it's been out and i would have to say have i would definitly buy it again. I feel orvis rods are competitive with just about any of the rest for the money it just comes down to personal preference like everything else.


----------

